# How to fish the tide changes?



## dj1984 (Sep 27, 2010)

Just wondering when would be the best time to fish around the tides? I have heard that the tide has alot to do with the fish, "Bitein or Not" Any feed back on this would be very helpfull ,High , low , when its comein in or going out???? I have been tryin my luck around the mouth of blackwater and yellow river for just about anything that will bite the hook, not done to bad but better wouldnt hurt...lol


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

2 hr's before the tide stops moving and 1-2 after it starts again usually is going to be better, and alot depends on the moon phase also !


----------



## dj1984 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah that i was told too, the moon phase and the pressure ect, guess i need to start paying more attention to things like tide and moon, just never really had these problems back home. But now that i live here it seems to really effect the fishing, thanks for the knowledge on the tides i am going to try and keep track of it and try the window you spoke of. Do have any 411 on the best or worst moon phase to try my luck?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

full and new moon are suppose to be the best. if the tide isnt moving it will be hard to catch them. with the current moving they are a lil more active. i have only fished tidal rivers a coupel times. and i know when the water is lower it also makes it a lil tougher to catch them as well.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing the Tides*

Two hours before and two hours afterward works for me.

I also like to fish right before a front. The fish seem to be fattening up prior to bad weather. C2


----------

